# Cleaning wipers?



## Alex23 (Feb 6, 2011)

hi, I have been looking around this website and found that some people clean there wiper blades ...how? and what with? comment please


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

apc, a brush and an MF


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah what he said,:thumb:

Manual Cleaning and Care
Built-up dirt and grime on your wipers can cause problems with them working well and cause scratching and scraping on your windshield. Dirt from the road can accumulate on the surface of the rubber. At least once a month, clean your wipers manually with a cloth or cotton swab and non-toxic windshield washer solution. Gently rub along the entire blade to remove all the dirt. Some manufacturers recommend certain kinds of cleaning solutions, so make sure you read your owner's manual. Clean wipers will last longer and work better.


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

remember someone years ago saying vinegar did the trick lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I clean them during the wash stage, with my "lower" washing mitt

:thumb:


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

I always use an old bit of clay, as it seems to do a very good job. Probably a bit of a waste of clay but hey ho.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I use neat IPA


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I've used everything from CIF cream, to Swarfega, to wet and dry paper.

As a weekly clean though i just use the shampoo water and a MF


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

can't beat a bit of white vinegar and a paper towel :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I use either neat IPA or a IPA based Glass Cleaner and some kitchen roll and wipe the blade untill the black stops coming off the blade


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

IPA on a disposable paper towel at least once a month.

Autoglym fast glass or Autoglym glass polish on a microfibre cloth whenever the car gets snow foamed, usually every other week.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah! IPA until the black stops coming off!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

anthonyh90 said:


> can't beat a bit of white vinegar and a paper towel :thumb:


this is what i use :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

usually just a wet MF cloth is enough. if applying a coating like G1 etc and i want the wipers proper clean then i use IPA, but it takes A LONG time for the black to stop coming off.


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

I see that Aerospace now has a product for wiper blades.

Its called 303 Wiper Treatment


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

springbok said:


> I see that Aerospace now has a product for wiper blades.
> 
> Its called 303 Wiper Treatment


It's good but is not for a weekly wash. It actually restore wipers.


----------



## TomH01 (Apr 10, 2009)

anthonyh90 said:


> can't beat a bit of white vinegar and a paper towel :thumb:


Me too :thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

i spray a bit glass cleaner on a cloth and wipe the blades, then spray a bit AG vinyl & rubber care on another cloth and wipe again. i find it keeps the rubber moisturised after the glass cleaner strips it.

another one i use is rain-x :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

White vinegar and kitchen roll (and stand amazed at the amount of muck that comes off).


----------



## waqastariq (Apr 8, 2011)

IPA all the way... or if you are looking for a green clean you can goto an organic cleaning business


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

IPA here as well.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Windscreen washer fluid and a cloth


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Like Cueball said, my washmitt during the cleaning stage


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

You should need to use nothing but your shampoo mate. Just give them a good wipe with your mitt/sponge every wash. :thumb:


----------



## BobT (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr Muscle "Orange Action" for me - works a treat on cleaning the windscreen of bugs and other crap also


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Isn't IPA bad for rubber?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicane said:


> i spray a bit glass cleaner on a cloth and wipe the blades, then spray a bit AG vinyl & rubber care on another cloth and wipe again. i find it keeps the rubber moisturised after the glass cleaner strips it.
> 
> another one i use is rain-x :thumb:


I do similar at times, use Mer glass cleaner on them and then condition with Armor All Protectant which I seem to have had for ages!

Eventually though, the rubber on wipers hardens and they can start to judder, then there is nothing like a new set.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Vinegar, cheap as chips!!

Kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Vinegar, cheap as chips!!
> 
> Kev


pun intended? :lol:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Seems I'm the only one who uses AutoSmart Tardis then


----------



## WestTeam (Nov 20, 2010)

I think (apc, a brush and an MF) is right


----------

